
Engineer leaves NY career to walk across US - jaybol
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100527/ap_on_re_us/us_the_big_walk
======
bootload
_"... No, for Green, there's just something about the act of walking that
makes him really happy ..."_

Having done something similar this year I'd agree ~
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/collections/7215762379...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/collections/72157623796440209/)

------
wyclif
More on his blog, I think this will become a new fave of mine:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1386143>

